# Fine line masking tape for two tone base coat (alloy wheel refurb)



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi,

I'm currently refurbishing a set of speed line Santa Monica alloy wheels as a winter project:thumb

Anyone familiar with this set of wheels or any diamond cut finish will know the effects of failed lacquer

I'm not a huge fan of the diamond cut finish anyway so Im going to strip right back to bare metal, etch prime, then high build prime. I want to paint the face of the wheel in a German silver base coat, then mask off and use a metallic grey base coat for the inner spokes, and finally lacquer the whole wheel.

My question for the sprayers is which fine line masking tape is best suited to this detail work? I have seen a 3mm blue vinyl tape by 3M- is this the best stuff? are all fine line tapes vinyl? the tape will need to be very flexible as I'm masking right on the ridge of the spokes and obviously don't want it to lift the base coat!

Any advice/ comments welcome













cheers:thumb:


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

3M blue would get my vote :thumb:

The olive / beige one is more for straight lines, blue for curves, and I've yet to find a manufacturer that's as good as 3M.

I hate polished or diamond cut wheels too and I've done a few sets in a very similar way. Not that particular style, mainly Mk 5 Golf GTI wheels, but they needed a similar technique. 

Whilst it's always going to be tricky doing that kind of masking, warm wheels and warm tape will help a lot, and make sure the silver is thoroughly dry first to avoid marking it.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

i'll second the 3m fine blue tape...:thumb:
i'm no pro but have used it several times for painting/masking and it's very easy to use...


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

Paintguy said:


> 3M blue would get my vote :thumb:
> 
> The olive / beige one is more for straight lines, blue for curves, and I've yet to find a manufacturer that's as good as 3M.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, how long would you leave the base coat before masking up? (I will use a heat gun to aid flash off) and how long can solvent base be left before lacquer? I normally only leave it an hour!

cheers


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Solvent can normally be left for up to a maximum of 16 - 24 hours before lacquer but your hour is fine, as long as it's dry


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

cool, il give it slightly longer then! :thumb:


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Don't use a heat gun after you apply the fine line as it will shrink and leave glue residue on the panel ...

for 2 tone I normally tape after 45 mins then remove tape within 5 mins after last coat 


Tommy


----------

